# ADOX Neutol Eco for film



## alex93 (Apr 29, 2019)

Hi!

By accident I got paper developer instead of film developer (ADOX Neutol Eco), but now I'd like to use it anyway.
I read that it is possible to develop film with paper developers, so I'd like to ask you for details.
Could you recommend me dilution & temperature & time combinations, which already worked for you?
Thanks in advance!


----------

